# Lisboa vs Porto



## Dedu

Gostaria que me apresentassem algumas diferenças linguísticas entre Lisboa e Porto... sem ser as já tão batidas como a troca de "v" por "b"...
 Obrigada


----------



## Alandria

Oi, não conheço os sotaques de Portugal a fundo mas de algumas coisas acho que sei, os portugueses do Wordreference me corrijam se eu estiver errada:

Troca de v por b no Porto ;
ditongo "ou" pronunciado no Porto como "ou", mas em Lisboa pronunciado como "ô";
ditongo "ei" pronunciado sempre pronunciado como "ei" no Porto, mas em Lisboa pronunciado como "âi";
"e" antes de palatal sempre ditongado como "ei" no Porto, mas em Lisboa como "âi";
"ô" tônico pronunciado como "uô" no Porto (parecido com o que os cariocas no Brasil fazem) , "ô" em Lisboa;
redução de algumas subtônicas em lisboa (camisulinha), enquanto no Porto mantém-se o timbre original aberto (camisòlinha);

Tudo o que eu escrevi foi com base no que os portugueses sempre escrevem em todos os fóruns de língua portuguesa que participo, portanto, se eu errei algo, corrijam-me.


----------



## IsaC

Este é daqueles temas que é difícil discutir por escrito mas vamos tentar!
Confesso que algumas partes do post da Alandria tive dificuldade em perceber mas parece-me que é basicamente aquilo que ela disse.

No Porto fala-se com as vogais muito mais abertas e acentuam muito mais a sílaba tónica. 

Exemplos:
-  *ou *que parece "âu", exemplo "casâu" em vez de "casou".
- *quê *passa a "quêe"
- *vens a minha casa?* -- "Bens a minha cáása"
- *Gostei* Lisboa - Gostâi  Porto - Gostei
- *Casarão* Porto-Casarôm ou Casaráão, aqui depende da zona do norte

Depois é a própria maneira de falar que é muito diferente, tem uma musicalidade, talvez mais próximo do espanhol. Em Lisboa fala-se de uma forma mais fria e curta, enquanto no Porto as palavras são mais alongadas.

No Porto também se pronuncia o R de uma maneira diferente mas isso não consigo explicar até porque eu própria tenho dificuldade em imitar!

Confesso que acho imensa piada ao sotaque do Porto e em geral da região norte, excepto o interior. O sotaque de Lisboa não consigo distinguir porque é como eu falo embora não seja de Lisboa mas é um sotaque mais neutro.

Não há nada como uma boa conversa com um portista, tudo o que sai da boca deles parece muito mais cómico e animado!


----------



## avok

A gente pode dizer que o sotaque do Porto é como o sotaque brasileiro  ?


----------



## IsaC

Não, não tem nada a ver! O sotaque portista é claramente um sotaque português, o sotaque brasileiro é inconfundível! Os brasileiros falam de uma forma muito doce e alegre, parece que as palavras são muito mais bonitas. Embora no Porto a fala também seja mais aberta e alegre é muito distinta da fala brasileira, só mesmo ouvindo para perceber!
Vou tentar encontrar um vídeo com um portista a falar para vos mostrar


----------



## avok

IsaC said:


> Não, não tem nada a ver! O sotaque portista é claramente um sotaque português, o sotaque brasileiro é inconfundível! Os brasileiros falam de uma forma muito doce e alegre, parece que as palavras são muito mais bonitas. Embora no Porto a fala também seja mais aberta e alegre é muito distinta da fala brasileira, só mesmo ouvindo para perceber!
> Vou tentar encontrar um vídeo com um portista a falar para vos mostrar


 
Thank you   Can we say that "in comparison with the Lisboeta accent", the accent of "o Porto" shows more features that can be found in brazilian accent ?

ex: "cáása",  instead of "cása", "Gostei" instead of "Gostâi" etc..


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Oi, não conheço os sotaques de Portugal a fundo mas de algumas coisas acho que sei, os portugueses do Wordreference me corrijam se eu estiver errada:
> 
> Troca de v por b no Porto ;
> ditongo "ou" pronunciado no Porto como "ou", mas em Lisboa pronunciado como "ô";
> ditongo "ei" pronunciado sempre pronunciado como "ei" no Porto, mas em Lisboa pronunciado como "âi";
> "e" antes de palatal sempre ditongado como "ei" no Porto, mas em Lisboa como "âi";
> "ô" tônico pronunciado como "uô" no Porto (parecido com o que os cariocas no Brasil fazem) , "ô" em Lisboa;
> redução de algumas subtônicas em lisboa (camisulinha), enquanto no Porto mantém-se o timbre original aberto (camisòlinha);
> 
> Tudo o que eu escrevi foi com base no que os portugueses sempre escrevem em todos os fóruns de língua portuguesa que participo, portanto, se eu errei algo, corrijam-me.


 
Bom apanhado, Alandria.

Eu usaria todos estes que a Alandria referiu.

*Outras não referidas pela Alandria*:

Em semelhança com o "ô" há ainda o "ê" que no Porto e no norte em geral passa a "iê".

"oa" pronunciar-se-ia "ôa" em Lisboa e "oua" no Porto.

A diferença do "r" (excepto "rr" e "r" em início de palavra ou após "n") que é mais enrolado no norte. (Já foi referida noutro comentário).

"ão" em Lisboa pronuncia-se muitas vezes quase sem nasalidade, ou seja "âu", como aliás já foi constatado por muitos Brasileiros neste mesmo fórum.
No Porto (e não no norte) é comum ouvir "om" nasal.
O mais comum no norte é ouvir o "ão" nasal mas com o "a" como "á" e não "â".

O "i" não é pronunciado em Lisboa, em palavras como pijama, piscina, tijela ("p'jama", "pSina", "t'jela"). O "i" é pronunciado no Porto.

Em geral, palavras contendo "aia", como por exemplo "caiado" pronunciam-se em Lisboa como "Câiádo" e no Porto como "cáiado".

É aliás comum vários "a" pronunciados em Lisboa como "â" serem pronunciados no Porto como "á".


Há muitas mais que agora não me lembra, já para não falar de vocabulário.


O sotaque de Lisboa não é neutro. É tão neutro como o do Porto.


----------



## IsaC

MOC said:


> O sotaque de Lisboa não é neutro. É tão neutro como o do Porto.


 
Quando disse que era neutro não é no sentido de ser melhor mas no sentido de ser aquele em que as palavras são mais pronunciadas de acordo com a maneira como se escrevem e também no sentido de ser aquele que mais ouves, nomeadamente por ser aquele que passa na televisão.


----------



## IsaC

avok said:


> Thank you  Can we say that "in comparison with the Lisboeta accent", the accent of "o Porto" shows more features that can be found in brazilian accent ?
> 
> ex: "cáása", instead of "cása", "Gostei" instead of "Gostâi" etc..


 
Well, that's a difficult question because I've been thinking about all portuguese accents and I can't find one that seems similar to brazilian. From the way we explain Porto accent it may seem that is closer to the brazilian but, in fact, it isn't.

But maybe if we analize it can be the most similar to the brazilian accent but it is still very very different. Porto accent is more close to spanish, I think that if I was spanish I would understand them more than the other people in Portugal with other accents.


----------



## MOC

IsaC said:


> Quando disse que era neutro não é no sentido de ser melhor mas no sentido de ser aquele em que as palavras são mais pronunciadas de acordo com a maneira como se escrevem e também no sentido de ser aquele que mais ouves, nomeadamente por ser aquele que passa na televisão.


 

Nem eu falei no sentido de ser melhor que isso não existe, mas também não são pronunciadas de acordo com a maneira como se escreve. Nem todas as palavras têm acento circunflexo e o sotaque Lisboeta há de conseguir introduzir pelo menos um na palavra. Se o sotaque lisboeta fosse uma reprodução fiel daquilo que se escreve, então escrever-se-ia por exemplo "bâijo" e não beijo (e antes que pense que estou a ser parcial, eu próprio digo "bâijo"). Escrever-se-ia "pjama", "rôbô" (do verbo "rôbar" no pretérito perfeito) ou até mesmo "Ljbôa".

Quanto à última parte, não posso discordar. É o que passa na televisão e por isso as pessoas por esse país fora estão habituadas a ele. Mas isso não o torna neutro.


----------



## IsaC

MOC said:


> Nem eu falei no sentido de ser melhor que isso não existe, mas também não são pronunciadas de acordo com a maneira como se escreve. Nem todas as palavras têm acento circunflexo e o sotaque Lisboeta há de conseguir introduzir pelo menos um na palavra. Se o sotaque lisboeta fosse uma reprodução fiel daquilo que se escreve, então escrever-se-ia por exemplo "bâijo" e não beijo (e antes que pense que estou a ser parcial, eu próprio digo "bâijo"). Escrever-se-ia "pjama", "rôbô" (do verbo "rôbar" no pretérito perfeito) ou até mesmo "Ljbôa".
> 
> Quanto à última parte, não posso discordar. É o que passa na televisão e por isso as pessoas por esse país fora estão habituadas a ele. Mas isso não o torna neutro.


 
Sim, realmente é verdade! Talvez pense assim por ser aquele que ouvimos todos os dias! E por eu própria só contactar com pessoas que falam assim. Mas tenho que admitir que o sotaque portista tem muito mais graça!


----------



## MOC

IsaC said:


> Well, that's a difficult question because I've been thinking about all portuguese accents and I can't find one that seems similar to brazilian. From the way we explain Porto accent it may seem that is closer to the brazilian but, in fact, it isn't.
> 
> But maybe if we analize it can be the most similar to the brazilian accent but it is still very very different. Porto accent is more close to spanish, I think that if I was spanish I would understand them more than the other people in Portugal with other accents.


 

That usually happens in Spain. Spanish people, in general, understand northern portuguese people better than southern. As you go up north, the better they'll understand you, even more so when close to the border, since it's accent is really close to gallego.

However, and even if I'm not aware of every accent there is, I guess most accents from the villages close to the spanish border are easily understood by the people who live right on the other side of it, regardless of it being north or south.

So, if we disregard people who live close to the border, I'd say *usually*, northern portuguese accents are better understood by spanish people, like Isa said.


----------



## avok

IsaC said:


> Well, that's a difficult question because I've been thinking about all portuguese accents and I can't find one that seems similar to brazilian. From the way we explain Porto accent it may seem that is closer to the brazilian but, in fact, it isn't.
> 
> But maybe if we analize it can be the most similar to the brazilian accent but it is still very very different. Porto accent is more close to spanish, I think that if I was spanish I would understand them more than the other people in Portugal with other accents.


 
Yes, I understand what you mean IsaC. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Well, that's a difficult question because I've been thinking about all portuguese accents and I can't find one that seems similar to brazilian. From the way we explain Porto accent it may seem that is closer to the brazilian but, in fact, it isn't.


Concordo, não há nenhum sotaque em Portugal que se possa considerar próximo dos do Brasil. No Porto pronuncia-se o ditongo "ei" como no Brasil -- mas depois também se pronuncia o "b" como "v". Em Lisboa distingue-se o "b" do "v", mas pronuncia-se o ditongo "ei" como "âi". E assim por diante.
A gente do Porto tem uma entoação "cantante" que não tem nada de parecido com a brasileira, em minha opinião.


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Concordo, não há nenhum sotaque em Portugal que se possa considerar próximo dos do Brasil. No Porto pronuncia-se o ditongo "ei" como no Brasil -- mas depois também se pronuncia o "b" como "v". Em Lisboa distingue-se o "b" do "v", mas pronuncia-se o ditongo "ei" como "âi". E assim por diante.
> A gente do Porto tem uma entoação "cantante" que não tem nada de parecido com a brasileira, em minha opinião.


 

Isto foi claramente uma distracção mas queria dizer "pronuncia o "v" como "b"..." onde está o contrário.


----------



## Outsider

Para quem é do Porto, vai dar ao mesmo. 


Obrigado.


----------



## Dedu

Será que me podem dar também algumas diferenças léxico-semânticas?

Por exemplo: Cimbalino (P) = Bica (L)


Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos anteriores


----------



## IsaC

Bem, então aí há outras tantas! Eu vivo a meio caminho entre as duas cidades e há coisas que digo que já não sei se são igual a Lisboa ou ao Porto mas aqui vai!
E há coisas que não são tanto a diferença entre Lisboa e Porto mas sim entre norte e sul, não sei especificar quais.

Lisboa/Porto

refugado/estrugido
cabide/cruzeta
ténis/sapatilhas
ao pé de mim/à minha beira
frigideira/sertã
imperial/fino
cadeado/aloquete
bimbo/burgesso

Há muitos muitos mais mas infelizmente não conheço a fundo as palavras portistas, embora tenho sido engraçado que verificar que na minha cidade se diz algumas como no Porto e outras como em Lisboa.


----------



## Alentugano

Mais uma:

Picheleiro (Porto e Norte em geral) = canalizador (Lisboa, Centro e Sul) = encanador (Brasil)

Outra:

*Ressesso* (zona do Porto e Minho) - usa-se, por exemplo, para falar de um pão já com vários dias, endurecido/seco, o tal "pão ressesso".


----------



## MOC

Mais algumas:

Lisboa/Porto

garoto/pingo
atacadores/cordões
pá/apanhador (a do lixo)
nêspera/magnório
5 prás 10/10 menos 5 

Tenho mais umas quantas na cabeça.. mas algumas não sei até que ponto serão apenas gíria e não a forma mais natural de dizer a palavra.


----------



## Dedu

Gostei muito da expressão idiomática: à minha beira...

Se se lembrarem de mais... agradecia!!

 Obrigada pelo anterior!!!


----------



## IsaC

O ideal era que passasse por aqui um portista para trazer as palavrinhas todas!
Gosto do das horas, eu toda a vida disse "oito menos dez" e em Lisboa toda a gente torce o nariz porque para eles devia ser "dez para as oito"!

Quanto à bica, não sei se não terá caído em desuso porque quando era criança lembro-me de ouvir a minha mãe pedir uma bica e agora nem ela nem quando estou em Lisboa ouço ninguém dizer isso, mas simplesmente um café!


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> O ideal era que passasse por aqui um *portista* para trazer as palavrinhas todas!


Olá IsaC,
espero que me não leve a mal um pequeno reparo sobre a palavra *portista*, uma vez que _"São *portuenses* os que nasceram ou vivem no Porto. Chamamos *portistas* aos adeptos do Futebol Clube do Porto. Nem todos os portuenses são portistas e nem todos os portistas vivem ou nasceram no Porto." fonte: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/
_É só para esclarecer, especialmente os _foreros_ de outras nacionalidades, que não a portuguesa.

Voltando às diferenças Norte/Sul:
Achei, no mínimo, curioso ouvir no Minho algumas pessoas usarem a palavra* câncer* em vez de *cancro*, como é normal no Brasil. Não sei se no Porto isto também acontece. Talvez seja um regionalismo circunscrito ao Minho, quem sabe? Também me pergunto se não poderá estar relacionado com o facto de esta ter sido uma zona muito marcada pela emigração para terras de Vera Cruz.
Aceitam-se opiniões sobre o assunto.


----------



## joanamcbarata

IsaC said:


> Quanto à bica, não sei se não terá caído em desuso porque quando era criança lembro-me de ouvir a minha mãe pedir uma bica e agora nem ela nem quando estou em Lisboa ouço ninguém dizer isso, mas simplesmente um café!


 
É verdade, está a perder-se o uso da bica, mas em alguns cafés o senhor que está a servir à mesa ainda grita "sai uma bica" para o balcão.


----------



## IsaC

Alentugano said:


> Olá IsaC,
> espero que me não leve a mal um pequeno reparo sobre a palavra *portista*, uma vez que _"São *portuenses* os que nasceram ou vivem no Porto. Chamamos *portistas* aos adeptos do Futebol Clube do Porto. Nem todos os portuenses são portistas e nem todos os portistas vivem ou nasceram no Porto." fonte: http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/_


 
Obrigada pela correcção, tem toda a razão! 
Nesse caso vamos esperar pelos portuenses, sejam eles portistas ou não!


----------



## PedroBaldaia

Sei que este post já tem algum tempo mas eu sou um portuense, portista, sotaque tripeiro e tudo o que há direito, pelo que se precisarem de alguma ajuda para perceberem melhor alguns pormenores estejam à vontade para perguntar.

Depois, se quiserem ouvir como fala um portuense, principalmente para verificarem as diferenças entre o sotaque do Porto e o de Lisboa, podem pesquisar alguns vídeos, no youtube.

Acabei de ver um, que sendo um pouco exagerado é muito engraçado e pode-vos ajudar. É um sketch cómico de um programa do Porto, feito por pessoas do Porto. No youtube pesquisa por "Bolhão Rouge" + "Santos".

Abraços


----------



## CarlosMC

Lisboa/Porto

sarjeta/bueiro
granizo/saraiva
casa de banho/quarto de banho
 canalizador/picheleiro
tampa/testo
pão de leite/bico de pato
afiador(afia)/aguça
chapéu de chuva/guarda-chuva
miúdo/catraio
refogado/estrugido


----------



## PedroBaldaia

Sou do Porto e digo:

á minha beira             - ao pé de mim 
aguça                    - apara lapis
aloquete                    - cadeado 
apanhador                 - pá do lixo
bacia                      -alguidar 
bufar                      - soprar  
carapins                    - botas de lã pra bebes
chuço                        - guarda- chuva 
coador                       - passador 
cordoes                       - atacador
espinha                        - borbulha
estrugido                       - refogado
fino                           - imperial
foguete                        - malha nos collants
chapada                         - estalada 
murcão                           - estupido, de raciocineo lento 
picheleiro                        - canalizador 
pinchar                             - saltar
pisadura                           - nódoa negra
pote                                 - penico 
sapatilhas                          -   ténis 
trilhar                                - entalar 
trolha                               - pedreiro

E digo um palavrão frase sim frase não.
É muito comum num portuense acabar uma frase com os amigos a dizer "e o caralh...", principalmente para equivaler a "etcetra". Exemplo: "Tava me a arranjar, calçar as sapatilhas e o caralh...". Ou "Deve pensar que manda nisto ou o caralh...".

Outros palavrões são usados na linguagem informal e que em conversas entre amigos são ditas sem que o seu significado literal seja tomado em conta. Ex.: "A put.. da rua é grande comó caralh...", ou "Oh meu cabrã... anda cá, então tu fodest..-te todo ontem à noite e não contas um caralh... ao pessoal?"

Estes exemplos podem parecer um pouco exagerados, mas esta linguagem "grosseira" é típica, alterando a intensidade consoante as situações em que cada pessoa se veja inserida. Um chefe de departamento de uma multinacional não utilizará tanto este vocabulário como, por exemplo, um estudante ou uma funcionária de um café.


Exemplos de fonética:

vamos até ao fim - "Bámos até ao finhe"
Vais sair com quem? - Báis sair cóm quenhe?"
Ouve lá, onde é isso? - "Obelá, uonde é isso, caralh..?"
Quantas horas de viagem são? - "Quántas hóras de biágem sonhe?"

Como reparam, a maioria das sílabas tónicas são enfatizadas. Existe a tendência, em palavras sozinhas de acrescentar o som "ee" no final das palavras.

Sou - Soue
Sim - Sinhe
Pai - Paie
Dei - Deie

Especialmente nos sons "ai", "ei", "ou".

Espero ter ajudado.
Abraços


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

CarlosMC said:


> Lisboa/Porto
> granizo/saraiva
> chapéu de chuva/guarda-chuva


A saraiva conhece-se também em Lisboa, nem sabia dizer se a diferência entre chapéu-de-chuva e guarda-chuva é regional ou não.


----------



## MOC

É regional. Pelo menos o seu uso é. Não ouvirá a norte do Mondego a expressão Chapéu de chuva - por mais que se entenda - mas apenas guarda-chuva. Só a sul ouço a expressão "chapéu de chuva".


----------



## CarlosMC

MOC said:


> É regional. Pelo menos o seu uso é. Não ouvirá a norte do Mondego a expressão Chapéu de chuva - por mais que se entenda - mas apenas guarda-chuva. Só a sul ouço a expressão "chapéu de chuva".




Exacto, e foi essa a razão porque a incluí; só começei a ouvi-la depois de sair do Porto, para sul. O mesmo em relação a saraiva/granizo; não me lembro de ter ouvido alguém dizer _granizo_, no Porto (e vice-versa: não se ouve dizer saraiva, na televisão, p. ex.).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Li a palavra _saraivada_ em "Ensaio sobre a lucidez" (que acabo de terminar), disso deduzi que _saraiva_ não era palavra regional.


----------



## CarlosMC

_Saraivada _é uma expressão comum, pelo menos no Norte (_que saraivada!__;_ _grande saraivada!;__ uma saraivada_), tal como _chuvada_; _granizada_, por outro lado, nunca ouvi em lugar nenhum! Talvez tenha sido essa a razão para Saramago a ter usado.


----------



## almufadado

No Porto há "azeiteiros", em Lisboa há "mouros" !

Os do Porto são "Tripeiros", os de Lisboa "Alfacinhas" !

Os do Porto comem "Tripas à moda do Porto", os de Lisboa "Dobrada com feijão branco" ! (exactamente a mesma coisa !)

O que ambas as cidades têm de bom e em comum são "as estradas para sair de lá" !

Há e no Porto um "têsto" ou "teixto" é uma "tampa" de panela em Lisboa ...


----------



## MOC

Não sei se no Porto não se ouve mas eu sou nortenho e uso granizo e não saraiva, apesar de a palavra saraiva não me soar estranha.


----------



## almufadado

MOC said:


> Não sei se no Porto não se ouve mas eu sou nortenho e uso granizo e não saraiva, apesar de a palavra saraiva não me soar estranha.



Eu vi e senti e ouvi apenas uma "saraivada" de granizo" ! Isto tanto lido com "saraivada" seja como "saráivada" (ou sarái*b*ada  ) . 

Ou de chuva quando cai de forma agressiva tipo salva de canhões, podendo aqui já diferir do significado original  !

E para terem a certeza que não só eu vejam "Na hora do almoço caiu uma saraivada a 600m que impressionou pelo tamanho e abundância"  relacionado com granizo.

PS: Como "saraiva" nunca ouvi também


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> Os do Porto comem "Tripas à moda do Porto", os de Lisboa "Dobrada com feijão branco" ! (exactamente a mesma coisa !)


 
Aqui, comemos as duas , mas sempre achei que havia alguma diferença entre elas.


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Aqui, comemos as duas , mas sempre achei que havia alguma diferença entre elas.



E há, ainda que ligeira, uma tem as badanas (abas do interior do intestino do bovino) e outra em Lisboa em geral nos restaurantes não as incluem.

Mas depois de bem lavadas com uma lixiviada, e de passarem um dia a marinar em limão ... marcha tudo !


----------



## almufadado

Uma curiosidade gíra no norte de Portugal é a inclusão no inicio das palavras de um "a" ou "á" para complementar nalguns ditongos nasalados, e  de um "í" quando existem iterações.

a árvore -> a~í~árvore  

a água -> a~í~água

fui à água -> fui iá~iágua

ái porra / raios / chatice -> à camando / cum camando ! 

vi-te ali -> a~vi-te ali (também se ouve no alentejo !)


----------



## serigala

Só para aumentar a confusão:
Lisboa / Ílhavo

casa de banho / quarto de banho
atacadores / atacas
frigideira / pela (é aberto)
"levas uma cacetada que ficas a andar torto" / "levas uma trancada que andas de q'rena"
banha (de porco) / unto


----------



## serigala

> Uma curiosidade gíra no norte de Portugal é a inclusão (...) de um "í" quando existem iterações.
> 
> a árvore -> a~í~árvore
> 
> a água -> a~í~água
> 
> fui à água -> fui iá~iágua


 
Almufadado,

a inserção de uma vogal epentética "i" para evitar o hiato em "a (i)árvore", "a (i)arte", "a (i)água" é comum também na zona centro, na região de Coimbra, p.ex.


----------



## almufadado

serigala said:


> Almufadado,
> 
> a inserção de uma vogal epentética "i" para evitar o hiato em "a (i)árvore", "a (i)arte", "a (i)água" é comum também na zona centro, na região de Coimbra, p.ex.



É um hiato (Encontro desagradável de duas vogais que não formam ditongo) e não uma iteração.... obrigada pela correcção.

No centro e no Alentejo também , mas mais a norte por vez para além do "i" já ouvi até o acentuar o artigo, nos encontros de dos dois "a"'s , "a"/"o" e "a"/"e" 

á~ĩ~érva - a erva


----------



## MOC

almufadado said:


> É um hiato (Encontro desagradável de duas vogais que não formam ditongo) e não uma iteração.... obrigada pela correcção.
> 
> No centro e no Alentejo também , mas mais a norte por vez para além do "i" já ouvi até o acentuar o artigo, nos encontros de dos dois "a"'s , "a"/"o" e "a"/"e"
> 
> á~ĩ~érva - a erva



Apesar de ter consciência que a grande maioria das pessoas no norte do país utiliza o "i" entre as duas vogais que não formam ditongo, não estou sinceramente a ver em que circunstâncias é que o artigo é acentuado.


----------



## Alentugano

almufadado said:


> No centro e no *Alentejo também* , mas mais a norte por vez para além do "i" já ouvi até o acentuar o artigo, nos encontros de dos dois "a"'s , "a"/"o" e "a"/"e"


 
Sinceramente, nunca ouvi nenhum alentejano falar assim, e olhe que eu sou de cá.
Quando frequentava a quarta classe, tínhamos uma professora do Norte e achávamos muito estranho ela dizer "_a(i)água"_.


----------



## almufadado

Alentugano said:


> Sinceramente, nunca ouvi nenhum alentejano falar assim, e olhe que eu sou de cá.
> Quando frequentava a quarta classe, tínhamos uma professora do Norte e achávamos muito estranho ela dizer "_a(i)água"_.



Na zona de Portalegre e da raia ouvi, ainda que não tão acentuado, essas formas, e pde estar certo que conheço o Alentejo de ponta a ponta ( e de lado a lado  ). Já no Baixo Alentejo é verdade que não se ouve.

Moc: Quanto à acentuação exagerada de todas as vogais, claro que não é generalizado (eu disse and I quote "até já ouvi ...")


----------



## Alentugano

almufadado said:


> Na zona de Portalegre e da raia ouvi, ainda que não tão acentuado, essas formas, e pde estar certo que conheço o Alentejo de ponta a ponta ( e de lado a lado  ). Já no Baixo Alentejo é verdade que não se ouve.
> 
> Moc: Quanto à acentuação exagerada de todas as vogais, claro que não é generalizado (eu disse and I quote "até já ouvi ...")



A zona de Portalegre não conheço bem, é um Alentejo com muitas características da Beira, realmente não sabia que se falava assim por essas bandas. No entanto, nos distritos de Évora, Beja e Setúbal nunca ouvi nada desse género.


----------



## kynnjo

avok said:


> Thank you   Can we say that "in comparison with the Lisboeta accent", the accent of "o Porto" shows more features that can be found in brazilian accent ?



There's a very nice audio "catalog" of Portuguese accents in this page, including two examples from Porto, two from Lisboa, and seven from Brazil (various southern and central regions):

http://www.learningportuguese.co.uk/audio/compare-accents.html

Unfortunately, no examples from northern Brazil nor from Coimbra are included in this catalog.  (YET, that is.  Maybe some WR regular from those parts can contact the maintainer of that page, and add the missing representatives.   )

~K


----------



## Sima0

Já foram ditas as principais diferenças. Mais:

A sul do porto/Porto:
Cabelo Escadeado/Cabelo Escalado
Bica/ Cimbalino (ambas em desuso, penso)

Achei piada ao escalado pq nunca tinha ouvido


----------

